
Practical Ways to Use the Pomodoro Technique as a Developer - jordanhudgens
https://www.crondose.com/2016/10/practical-ways-to-use-the-pomodoro-technique/
======
iLemming
Emacs has excellent package called org-pomodoro. It allows you to take
organizing your workflow to another level.

~~~
jordanhudgens
That's awesome! I'm a Vim user, but that's a tempting feature.

